# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Care Sheet Proposals >  African Clawed Frog Care sheet

## Xavier

An African Clawed Frog, wild type variety 

Introduction:

The African Clawed Frog is a Fairly large frog species, males ranging from 2-3 inches long, and females about 4-5 inches or larger. With proper care these frogs can live up to 15-20 years or more! These frogs are entirely aquatic, never leaving the water. It is because of this reason they have grown in popularity in the aquarium hobby, but these frogs eat anything they can fit in their mouths, sometimes things that can't! They Originate from Africa, and are native to wetlands, lakes, and ponds, typically fish free. Due to imports from the 1950's and onwards, color morphs have started to appear, such as albino, Golden albino, and Reticulated albino have appeared in the pet trade.(Also worth noting that people have injected these frogs with dyes and pigment, calling them neon or jelly bean frogs to make more money and flim-flam other people into thinking they have a rare species) They are members of the Xenopus family, and have special adaptations that identify them as Xenopus. Their front feet have "fingers" that they use instead of a tongue to nab their prey. (Again worth noting, these frogs don't have tongues or vocal sacks, the "bubble" that lets male frogs call, instead they use vocal cords to make this call http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j...8fjjiHiiiyr9uw) They also have claws on their rear feet, hence the name. This care sheet is intended for anyone who wants to own this species, or already does, and wants to re-read information they already heard.




Albino Clawed Frog, showing why you should not keep anything else but frogs in their aquarium

Housing:

For one frog, a ten gallon aquarium will be sufficient For swimming space, hiding, and feeding activities. Even though they don't look like they can climb, they can, and can walk a short distance without desiccating (Drying out) so before you get one, invest on a lid. If you decide to get more than one, add ten gallons for every frog added. For two frogs, a twenty gallon aquarium will be appropriate, for three a thirty gallon, four forty gallon, and so on. Before I go on to the basic set-up for these guys, I have to explain "The Cycle". The Cycle, is exactly what it sounds like. A cycle is where beneficial bacteria break down ammonia and nitrate levels in your tank. Ammonia is very unhealthy and can even kill animals that are forced to live in those conditions. The cycle is two types of bacteria, the first decomposes and destroys ammonia, but produces nitrates, which a second type of bacteria decomposes. This generally takes about a month to get everything perfect, so that gives you time to decide if you want an African Clawed Frog, or another species of animal, and how you want the set-up to look. When it comes time to clean out the tank, you aren't supposed to drain all the water out, probably do 20% to 30% water changes, to leave beneficial bacteria in the tank so you won't have to re-cycle the tank again. For a set-up, I personally suggest sand, or large river stones, so they don't get impaction,(impaction is where they swallow something literally to big to pass out of the intestines or stomach, resulting in veterinary care expenses, and possibly loosing the frog) A filter on a low setting, to clean some of the water, but not too strong of a current, because these frogs tend to thrive in still water, and not flowing water, so be careful of what type of filter you choose. Décor is important, these frogs need various hides to reduce stress, and to climb and rest upon. Driftwood, Corkbark, Mopani wood, plastic plants, live plants, and backgrounds will help to relieve stress. 


A great set-up, by a member here on Frog Forum

Feeding:

These greedy little gluttons are great feeders, if you drop something in front of them, they will typically eat it, if not that is a bad sign. Foods for these frogs include Nightcrawlers, Red wigglers, California blackworms, Bloodworms, Clawed Frog Pellets, and CAPTIVE BRED! guppies. Generally fish are not a good feeder, because they are hard to digest, are high in fat and calories, and can carry over harmful parasites to the frog. How often you should feed your frog(s) is up to you, but I would feed twice a week, once on Monday, and once on Friday. If they are growing, feed them primarily pellets, they have calcium for growing frogs, otherwise, your frog could die, or get deformed, which will put it at a disability, and will ultimately die faster.  

 
All these dyed frogs, as gloom as it sounds, will ultimately die soon, due to the toxic dyes


Conclusion: 

These frogs, Xenopus Laevis are one of the coolest, and easiest to care frogs in the hobby today, probably ranking 3rd on the list, (second Bombina Orentalis, First Litoria Caerulea) and are one of the most alien-like, and specialized for a specific habitat you can ask for. That being said, that makes them very invasive, and illegal in some states.(Arizona, California, Oregon, Kentucky, Virginia, Nevada, Washington state, Hawaii, North Carolina, New Jersey, and Louisiana) Also these frogs are easy to breed, but I won't touch on that on this care sheet. 

Links and Cited sorces:

http://aquaticfrogs.tripod.com/index.html
http://www.californiaherps.com/frogs.../x.laevis.html
http://www.frogsabound.org/african-clawed-frog-care
http://www.pawprintpetblog.com/2013/...og-care-sheet/
http://allaboutfrogs.org/info/species/clawed.html

----------

